
Why Robocallers Win Even If You Don’t Answer – The Wall Street Journal - bound008
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-robocallers-win-even-if-you-dont-answer-1528104600
======
raarts
Even WSJ journalists don't ask the right questions. They should have asked the
AT&T spokesman: "how come AT&T can not protect us where every telecom provider
in Europe can?"

USA: 5 billion spam calls/year, EU: close to zero.

